# Amelia Island



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Headed to Amelia Island over New Years. I promised the wife i would not take any poles with me. How stupid was that? Am i going to regret that promise? How is the fishing around there? Please tell me it is terrible so i do not have to sneak some gear down with me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

No problem, just buy new gear when you get there. You only promised not to take any rods with you.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

the fishing is not that great at A.I.
most places are hard to get to and crowded when you do get there.

North Florida has so much history, it would behoove you to take your family around
to the light house, old military forts, state parks, natural springs, and lots of other places of natural history.
gas stations and restaurants have kazillions of pamphlets on the local attractions.
I lived in Nicholas County, WV for 3 years and I would take that area over Florida ANY day of the week !!!!


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

I know that is the area we always stay a night or two when going to Orlando and farther south and I never go without a rod. There are a couple of piers there that usually have fish wanting to eat a gulp or mirrolure.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

PierRat4Life said:


> No problem, just buy new gear when you get there. You only promised not to take any rods with you.


This is the correct way to go.

Take a small bag of tackle, which happened to be in the trunk, if the Wife says anything.

Then pick up a medium sized Spinner on the second Day.

Just Fish Dawn to 9:00 AM and then go and have breakfast with the Wife.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Well it didn't really matter. 2 days before we were to leave I got hit with the flu. Guess that flu shot i got a month ago really worked. Stay disinfected my friends. They say this year's flu is looking like it will be bad and the shot is only about 20% effective.


----------

